# ISPConfig und OpenExchange OX



## KurtS (9. Okt. 2010)

Ich betreibe seit fast einem Jahr einen Server mit ISPConfig und OpenExchange als Web User Interface. Die Installation verläuft jeweils problemlos, indem ich zuerst Ubuntu aufsetze, OX installiere und dann zusätzlich ISPConfig (ohne Squirrelmail oder Nachfolger) installiere. 

Das Ganze harmoniert bestens auf einem einzigen Server aber ein grosser Mangel besteht: Passwortänderungen von OX können nicht an ISPConfig durchgereicht werden. 

Bis ISPConfig 2 existierte ein WebUser und man könnte den Benutzer halt dazu bringen, die beiden Passwörter selber zu verwalten und gleich zu halten.

Seit ISPConfig gibt es den Webuser nicht mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man dieses Problem benutzerfreundlich lösen könnte?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Du könntest ein plugin für ispconfig schreiben, welches bei Passwortänderungen der mailuser das neue Passwort auch in die ox Datenbank schreibt.


----------



## KurtS (9. Okt. 2010)

OX kann ja nun mehrere Mailboxen verwalten. Die Haupt-Mailbox in meinem Fall ist die mit ISPConfig eingerichtete. Daneben steht es dem OX-Benutzer frei, seine anderen Mailboxen einzubinden.

Das Problem ist nun, dass der OX-Benutzer nie was von ISPConfig zu sehen bekommt, Wie soll er sein ISPConfig-Passwort selber verwalten? Ist Roundcube die Antwort?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

> OX kann ja nun mehrere Mailboxen verwalten. Die Haupt-Mailbox in meinem  Fall ist die mit ISPConfig eingerichtete. Daneben steht es dem  OX-Benutzer frei, seine anderen Mailboxen einzubinden.


Wenn Du Deinen Usern keinen ISPConfig Login gibst sondern nur einen für ox, dann müsstest Du wohl ein Plugin für OX schreuiben, dass dann die Passworte in ISPConfig updatet. Falls OX plugins unterstützt.



> Das Problem ist nun, dass der OX-Benutzer nie was von ISPConfig zu sehen  bekommt, Wie soll er sein ISPConfig-Passwort selber verwalten? Ist  Roundcube die Antwort?


Für roundcube gibt es ein plugin, welches die Passworte in ISPConfig ändern kann.


----------



## KurtS (9. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du Deinen Usern keinen ISPConfig Login gibst....


Gibt es in ISPConfig3 ein Login für reine Mailbox-User? So wie in ISPConfig2 der Webuser? (Nicht auf Client- und nicht auf Reseller-Ebene, sondern der einzelnen Mailbox)


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

Nein, wie Till oben schon geschrieben hat ist in der 3´er Version dieses durch das Roundcube Plugin abgedeckt.


----------

